# a tired dog is a happy dog



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

here some more pics of my Tai Tai





































Opps she missed lmao Crotch shot










She is starting to wear down now



























an hour later I have a tired and happy dog


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What A Great Looking Gal!!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

a good 'ol dangling rope seems to always do the trick....especially when you have multiple dogs. I liked the crotch shot mishap...lol. I get much amusement from a bulldog busting their ass and never skipping a beat. they always seem to have that " I meant to do that" look about them...lol


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao yeah to bad it wasn't video you really would have laughed it wrapped around her and went up her crotch. She was stuck for a min and biting at the rope while it was between her legs. I couldn't take anymore pics of it I was laughing to hard.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

laura is helping me now marty you better get to work lol lil bit is gone hate you if you want to beat my tai tai (god if laura dont help i am screwed ) 
dont feel bad marty that's how we feel about bacon i cant beat that dog to save my life 
jame's is a lucky ass


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I just love seeing happy tired dogs


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

nate said:


> laura is helping me now marty you better get to work lol lil bit is gone hate you if you want to beat my tai tai (god if laura dont help i am screwed )
> dont feel bad marty that's how we feel about bacon i cant beat that dog to save my life
> jame's is a lucky ass


After this last show you can bet your butt I'll get her out of the house and bacon won't have a chance 

I've never worked her but the good looking dogs are coming out of the wood work so time to get to work :rofl:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awwww she is looking goood!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That's one nice dog. Good pics.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao Poor Tai that damn rope really wanted a peice of her didn't it!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

Marty said:


> After this last show you can bet your butt I'll get her out of the house and bacon won't have a chance
> 
> I've never worked her but the good looking dogs are coming out of the wood work so time to get to work :rofl:


I just knew after tia beat lil bit i had best in show but i was wrong :hammer:
i have started bumping up food and training i might not beat every dog at a show but it's going to be show easy for them from now on


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LOL watch out Bacon Lilbit is coming for ya


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao Watch out the smiths and marty are taking over the show ring lmao


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

NEELA said:


> lmao Poor Tai that damn rope really wanted a peice of her didn't it!


lol yeah poor girl she was trying her best grap when it got her. It just made work that much harder.


----------



## Skreed (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow super active to dead tired...Very nice pics!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

here you go Marty here is Performance's bacon


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

smith family kennels said:


> lmfao Watch out the smiths and marty are taking over the show ring lmao


Thats right and coming to a show near you


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> Thats right and coming to a show near you


Hey now .. There are some new and upcoming pups coming for the smith's and Marty's dogs! Watch out for Sadie's crew!! They will be present at the next show!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yea and I'm shaking in my boots over here


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> Yea and I'm shaking in my boots over here


LMFAO!!! We aren't scared either  We love to play to win!  The more competition the better!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

you better pull out the big gun's if you want to play with big dawgs:roll:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

nate said:


> you better pull out the big gun's if you want to play with big dawgs:roll:


Mine will be 1 next month.... We are ready to play with the big kids in the big leagues  See you guys at the next show!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

SadieBlues said:


> Mine will be 1 next month.... We are ready to play with the big kids in the big leagues  See you guys at the next show!


We love you Hun and are waiting on you to show your face we got something for ya


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol i have heard that form you before where ready for ya just remember dont bring a pup to do a dog's job please dont cry when you lose


----------



## Babyblues (Feb 24, 2009)

She's looking really good


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, she is beautiful. I had to call my husband in here because I am hoping that our Lucy looks like Tai when she grows up. Looks like she had a great time playing with her rope!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i love trash talk before a good show or pull make's thing's more fun


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

mom2twopups said:


> Oh, she is beautiful. I had to call my husband in here because I am hoping that our Lucy looks like Tai when she grows up. Looks like she had a great time playing with her rope!


thank you and I hope you get your wish. and yes she loves her rope plays with it for hours it keeps her in great shape.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol guys I hope you got a lot of time on your hands. I got a week off work coming up not to mention I only work 3 days a week and I don't work in the summer except on the farm. I run a kennel thats my job to work dogs hahaha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

nate said:


> lol i have heard that form you before where ready for ya just remember dont bring a pup to do a dog's job please dont cry when you lose


Wow .. See It's all in good fun Nate sorry but fun shows are not that serious to us LOL .. And trust me we are not sore looser's either way. We can bring it and we can take a loosing and be happy just to come compete and be around other dog people. And don't sleep on Pups Nate I have seen some damn good looking pups beat grown dogs and do a grown dogs job. And this b*tch don't cry easily and certainly not over a dog shows. LOL ...


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol sadie. We usually don't do fun shows are selves. We just try to help out were we can. I can't wait for the first sanc. show its going to be great. I don't like to drive long drives lol. Going to be in Tenn at the NKC show next weekend ya wanna come lol


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol this going to be a fun show year i got new buddy to give shit now lol your dog's pull ?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Laura You know I have to give these men shit.... They always love to be all macho and what not.. They picked the right woman to pull that shit with ... It's all good fun shows are what they are fun LOL .. I personally can't wait to get the dogs to some sanctioned shows ... It will be nice to get some titles on my dogs ... That is what I am really out for


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Come on guys let's not get out of hand we love each other and thats the way it should be


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

nate said:


> lol this going to be a fun show year i got new buddy to give shit now lol your dog's pull ?


Nate we are just getting involved with pulling. I also have the pups in shutzhund. We want to do it all LOL ..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> Come on guys let's not get out of hand we love each other and thats the way it should be


You just remember that when I see you at the next fun show


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

oh I know I give them sh** too. I am hoping this is going to be a good year for us. Last season was kind of wishy washy and we got some new blood to bring to the show ring this go around. Can't wait to meet you


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lmfao you act like all i do is fun show's that's the 1st fun i have took a dog to and it will the last if they dont have better parking than that


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> oh I know I give them sh** too. I am hoping this is going to be a good year for us. Last season was kind of wishy washy and we got some new blood to bring to the show ring this go around. Can't wait to meet you


I can't wait to meet you either! Hopefully this year will be a better year for you guys! Your dogs all look great! I am sure that hard work will pay off for you


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

beside there's two ppl working dog's on my yard i got the edge on this deal 3 if you count my new weapon in pull lol:angeldevi


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

nate said:


> lmfao you act like all i do is fun show's that's the 1st fun i have took a dog to and it will the last if they dont have better parking than that


Nate I am not saying that's all your dogs do is fun shows .. I am saying that they are not that serious to me because I want titles on my dogs that is what I am out for. So that is where I will place the bulk of my time with my dogs. And any fun shows we can get to in between we will get to them. But I am not a sore looser either way loosing only makes you play harder the next time. Mine are all pups but they are some damn good looking dogs and they will do good in whatever I decide to do with them. Good luck with yours this year in whatever you decide to do with them


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao my husband talks a whole lot of sh** for someone that doesn't say anything


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> lmfao my husband talks a whole lot of sh** for someone that doesn't say anything


Hehehehehe LOL .. He is a trip he says I owe him a hug .. He keeps trying to push me around on here My hug is gonna turn into a jab upside his head real fast LOL ...


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

:rofl::rofl:lmfao


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lmfao thats not very nice


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

try living with him


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

nate said:


> lmfao thats not very nice


Well you know you asked for it :roll: LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> try living with him


HAHAHA! I know the things us woman tolerate for love


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

ok that's jacked up both of are on me this anit what the meant when they said every guy want's two b****s at once


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

nate said:


> ok that's jacked up both of are on me this anit what the meant when the said every guy want to bitch's at once


Yeah see how the old man bailed out on you and left you to fend for yourself! LOL ... :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao thats just great. You got him going over here now.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> lmfao thats just great. You got him going over here now.


I Pm'd Marty and told him his better half needs his help lmfao !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i can take care my self beside laura has to eat my bbq and the thought the of yall together he is bizzy


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lmfao !!!!!!!!!!! Nate isn't a fool he knows when it's good to be greedy LMFAO!!!! I am laughing my a** off over here ....


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao he's a mess. big smart a** you either like him or you hate him lmao


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

yall would kill that old man yall better stick with someone that keep up with ya


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lmao !! @ Laura ... I am coming to save you LOL


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao hell im use to it I've been with this crazy a** for almost 10 years now. I'm either as crazy as he is or I'm just amuned


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

:rofl: lmfao dont her lie she takes a pill for it but she was nut when we frist started dating


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

hahahahahahaha ... Nate don't be giving my girl hell LOL ... Laura it's funny how love will make you tolerate a person for many years LOL ... Eventually they do grow on you hehehe


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

alright now you don't think you contributed to the fact I have to have medication to deal with you , our son, and this house hold come on now I wasn't that crazy when you met me. I was still young and stupid. lmfao


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

its all good. I know he's playing and I know im crazy I gotta be


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA lol ... Yup been there done that! I am 29 now and I can def say when I was 18 I fell for it LOL .. But I damn sure know better now LMFAO!!!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

no you where nut's just like mama your it's just progrest


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

hey now don't be bringing my momma into this. She didn't make me marry you lmao


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao sadie I told nate that once he's gone there won't be another man in the house


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hehehehe .. Omg I wish I could see you 2 go at it right now at home .. This is really funny LOL ... Nate you better quit while your ahead before your wife makes you sleep outside with the dogs LOL


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol we do this all the time. He gives me sh** and I give it right back. There is never a dull moment in this house


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

SadieBlues said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA lol ... Yup been there done that! I am 29 now and I can def say when I was 18 I fell for it LOL .. But I damn sure know better now LMFAO!!!


Look don't bring my new G/F in this she don't know no better all she know's is shes in love with me


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao marty


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol if you can help it i would keep it that way


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Sadie nate and I have been together since I was 17 and now Im 27 no man could ever take his place and Im not sure they would want to lmao


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You know what with the relationships i've had I don't won't nobody, can I not live out my life alone ;(

I was married at 19 yrs old and had a kid at 26 yrs old and my kid is grown but I still baby sit LOL


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

well leave it up to a buzzkill to mess everthing up i think unsaid person was the one drunk lmfao


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

awww poor marty old man relationships get the best of all of us sometimes


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

man keep your head there's somebody out there for ya


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

performances bacon his head and snout are very jimmy boots-esque ... Does anyone know his breeding?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

He is out of tipton's bam bam and falin's venus 

bam bam is out of tiptons sharki diehard and tiptons awesome red viper

and venus is out of bam bam and falin's red ruby 

got some of this blood in my dog bango they make awesome weight pullers and show dogs.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

is tipton ofrn or TNT? Sorry to highjack...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Can I just not find me a good man and be done with these gay shit?

Woman have runt me.... I don't trust none of them .

And hell no I ain't with that gay shit so I'm solo


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll go out with you marty... Strictly heterosexually speaking LOL


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

marty hun your getting hard to understand lol. but to answer your question their is never a better always a different. Everybody has their faults.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao dan


and its not a problem your not jacking anything we were mostly just goofing off


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

so ofrn or tnt? LOL


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

no worries dan


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dan Tipton is TNT ...


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao you got me pulling out my papers hahaha to much to keep up with in this little head of mine

it goes on back to some lar-san, richards, and sassellis and then you got mike and don's wild bill alot of different stuff even got watchdog's red woman back in there somewhere


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

smith family kennels said:


> marty hun your getting hard to understand lol. but to answer your question their is never a better always a different. Everybody has their faults.


I been drinking since 11:30 AM and as I said i don't bite but I have been known to nibble on a few blond's and if your hubby don't mind I'll take a nibble... nate I'm J/K Man trying to get a laugh man LOL
Man you know I'm disfucuall (sp) so no worrys LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Oooo thanks! Hey marty don't sweat it. I played girls so hard in highschool.... Fooled around with everything I could shake my stick at in college LOL. Now my standards are so high I havnt dated in two years. Having too many 50+ hour weeks and there's not too many girls in the union LOL and since I don't drink I don't vbring the bar flys home LOL.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

besides lil bit is one hott bitch! I'd be happy with her LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Oooo thanks! Hey marty don't sweat it. I played girls so hard in highschool.... Fooled around with everything I could shake my stick at in college LOL. Now my standards are so high I havnt dated in two years. Having too many 50+ hour weeks and there's not too many girls in the union LOL and since I don't drink I don't vbring the bar flys home LOL.


Hey I am with you! I don't drink or smoke LOL ... I am as sober as they come .. I am high on life LMFAO!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao guys ya'll are wild and its been fun but my tired butt is going to bed i got 5 hours of sleep last night and I have been up for 17 or 18 hours. Yall be good


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lmfao go head you try to get teeth close to her you think tia get's ill over dady touch mama and thats your a**


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Laura Please don't leave me alone with these crazy men LOL


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao sorry sadie I have to I can barely hold my eyes open anymore and I got alot of work to do tomorrow. good night all hope all is well in fairy land lol cause its fixing to be for me.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

haha now it's your trun to deal with being out numbered


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Calling for Female Back up Now LMFAO!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

hehehe so what you wearing ?


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Calling for Female Back up Now LMFAO!


lol i didnt ask for help when i was alone


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

hey I didn't say I don't smoke LOL cmon I live in California... I just don't have a liver to drink LOL... Bang bang, there goes my liver. Ha ha girls are crazy though... I remember my last gf cheated on my 5x I found out about it all at once the she dumped me cuz I didn't understand her. I understannd she was a floozy LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Wouldn't you like to know .. LMFAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

5 different guys... Not 5x


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> hey I didn't say I don't smoke LOL cmon I live in California... I just don't have a liver to drink LOL... Bang bang, there goes my liver. Ha ha girls are crazy though... I remember my last gf cheated on my 5x I found out about it all at once the she dumped me cuz I didn't understand her. I understannd she was a floozy LOL


lmfao !!! Hahahaha .. Yeah sluts come a dime a dozen .. I am a good gal .. Don't drink or smoke ... I can be a real b*tch though LMFAO !!! Warning Sadie Blues has an unstable temperment HEHEHEHEHE :roll:


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

oh so it's like that want even play a lil


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

hell if your shy we can take it to pm


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

hmm is that your way of hinting to ask in pm


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

SadieBlues said:


> Calling for Female Back up Now LMFAO!





SadieBlues said:


> Laura Please don't leave me alone with these crazy men LOL


OK your a$$ is mine finally, all to myself 

I got ya girl


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

hell i anit picky i just want know what your wearing beside the old man will passout before long the your mine


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hahahahah ... I am wearing sweat Pants and a sweat shirt it's cold outside LOL ... And I am warm in my bed.. About to fall asleep on both of you HAHAHAHA


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol fall asleep so that what you gals call it these days


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

nate said:


> hell i anit picky i just want know what your wearing beside the old man will passout before long the your mine


The old man is like the time x bunny we keep going and going LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well this young woman is about to fall asleep on her keyboard .. So Nate and Marty can now have each other ... I hope you 2 can handle each other hahahaha


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

oh thats cold


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

SadieBlues said:


> Well this young woman is about to fall asleep on her keyboard .. So Nate and Marty can now have each other ... I hope you 2 can handle each other hahahaha


I'll wait on you Hun nate ain't with that gay shit either


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

wow old man we both got rejected her under wear is pink if that helps you any


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

wow sadie is still in hideing after lastnight


----------

